
iPhone unlocked: AT&T loses iPhone exclusivity - nostrademons
http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/24/iphone-unlocked-atandt-loses-iphone-exclusivity-august-24-2007/
======
bgold
I wonder if Apple will sue. A new exception was added to the DMCA last year
specifically to address things like this:

"Computer programs in the form of firmware that enable wireless telephone
handsets to connect to a wireless telephone communication network, when
circumvention is accomplished for the sole purpose of lawfully connecting to a
wireless telephone communication network."

So it looks like this new law specifically allows you to hack your phone if
all you want to do is unlock it. I'm actually kind of hoping that Apple sues
the guys who did the unlocking, just to set a precedent when Apple loses.

------
rokhayakebe
Phone manufacturers and wireless providers still do not get it. Real coders
will do anything in their collective power to provide users with what they are
being robbed off everyday. Instead of investing in locking software, they
should be open from the start.

~~~
cyggie
oh... I'm sure they got it long time ago. But your "real coders" make up less
than 0.1% of their customer base, while 99.9% of market will look for
something that's cheap, cool, and EASY...

------
nickb
What about visual voicemail and push email? You can't legally clone those
without Apple/AT&T blessing. Also, you are limited by the carrier signal since
iPhone only works with the EDGE/GPRS.

------
next
Next: Linux on the IPhone please.

Are there any Linux phones besides OpenMoko yet?

~~~
jsjenkins168
Sure, quite a few actually. The next big one is the new Motorola RAZR2 which
is Linux powered.

Here is an older list of some other phones:
<http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT9423084269.html>

~~~
next
Wow, some of the (the ones with large displays) look really interesting. What
a pitty there are no stores where I can go and try these out.

I wonder if you have bash and stuff, so you can simply run shellscripts and
any software you like.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Yeah, it just shows how far behind the US wireless industry still is compared
to the rest of the world. If the US telcos would allow any device on their
networks (like in other parts of the world), more cool devices like these
would be available to consumers. Its a shame.

~~~
next
I'm in Europe...

------
byrneseyeview
Is this going to be like Bootcamp? In that case, Apple waited to release their
own tool so they'd get two Intel Mac news cycles instead of one.

------
tomek
It's good news. This was pathetic from the beginning. They didn't even care to
disguise their hunger for power and control. I liked Apple for Mac. I don't
any more for iPhone.

------
JMiao
Isn't AT&T the only carrier with the necessary infrastructure to support some
of the cooler phone features like visual voicemail, etc.?

~~~
tomek
I'm not sure, but a part of me doubts it. I think it's all about a very narrow
group of people getting even richer.

------
gms
About bloody time.

------
twism
about time

